# HMS Incomparable



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

i am currently looking for information on the above ship. She was a project that never came to fruition during WW2.
Any help would be appreciated.
Duncan


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Duncan (Wave)

If you go to the below site there is loads of info on her.

http://www.combinedfleet.com/fura****a/incomp_f.htm

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

chris,
many thanks, but the kink does not appear to work.


----------



## Doug H (Oct 2, 2004)

*Duncan: Despite Chris' best efforts to help you, the ridiculous automatic censorship system under which we operate, rendered his advice useless because the URL to which he refers is one giving details of a Japanese Admiral who's name happened to be "Fura****a" but the four letter "word" beginning with shi was deleted from his reference (as it will be from my spelling of his name).*
*To get the correct URL, inset the four letters "s" and "h" and "i" and "t" where you see the asterisks, and you will be able to link to a really interesting set of information about the HMS Incomparable.*

*This episode reminds me of a little piece of verse my (late) mate Johnny Sutcliffe told me at Hamble in 1953 which always helps me to remember what a "*" is called:*
*Mary had a little plane*
*In it she loved to frisk.*
*Wasn't she a silly girl,*
*Her little *"*

*Kind regards, Doug H*


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Doug,

Many thanks for your help, I must admit, I had forgotton about the censorshi*

Kind regards 

Chris (Thumb)


----------



## philodraco (Dec 26, 2005)

Santos said:


> Hi Duncan (Wave)
> 
> If you go to the below site there is loads of info on her.
> 
> ...


Sorry，the information from this page about the ship is wrong.
the HMS Incomparable is a huge battlecruiser that armed 6-20 inch gun, planned by Lord Fisher for Baltic raid.


----------



## stevevincent1974 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello Duncan, HMS Incomparable was a design study just after the first world war around 1920. She was the brainchild of admirial fisher who wanted powerful shallow draft ships to cross the baltic.But impressive she was,1010ft long 50.000tons and a main armament of 6 20" guns.Her stats are in an old book by salamander called battleships/battlecruisers.Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Duncan,

A little info on the project here:

http://www.bobhenneman.info/incomparablehistory.htm

Rgds


----------



## stevevincent1974 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi duncan the info that santos gave on the website www.combinedfleet.com is a make beleave battlefleet put together using various designs of battleship/cruisers aircraft carriers and large cruisers that were killed off by the washington treaty of 1922.
This is purely a what might have been theory if these ships were built. In the britishfleet collection the incomparable has been renamed"superb".


----------

